# Movies that don't fit your gender



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK, here's a subject where we find out who the real men are. 

Are you a guy that gets laughed at because you like the movie "The Devil Wears Prada"? Guilty pleasure maybe? Do you hide your real favorite movie list because of what other guys (or girls) will think? 

Here is a place to admit your guilt. Just finish this sentence:

I am a guy/girl and I like......? (i.e. The Devil Wears Prada, Romantic Comedies, etc.)

This should be interesting and don't worry, we won't hold it against you.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Dude, and i liked 27 Dresses. kinda cute.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Like The AFI 100 lists, the Top 100 "Chick Flicks" is subjective and are there many lists. Here is the top 30 from one such list

100 greatest Chick Flicks

*1. Terms of Endearment - (1983, James L. Brooks) (Shirley MacLaine, Debra Winger, Jack Nicholson)
2. Steel Magnolias - (1989, Herbert Ross) (Sally Field, Shirley MacLaine, Julia Roberts)
3. Brief Encounter - (1945, David Lean) (Celia Johnson, Trevor Howard, Stanley Holloway)
4. Breakfast at Tiffany's - (1961, Blake Edwards) (Audrey Hepburn, George Peppard)
5. Beaches - (1988, Garry Marshall) (Bette Midler, Barbara Hershey, John Heard)
6. The Way We Were - (1973, Sydney Pollack) (Barbra Streisand, Robert Redford)
7. Titanic - (1997, James Cameron) (Leonardo DiCaprio, Kate Winslet, Billy Zane)
8. Now, Voyager - (1942, Irving Rapper) (Bette Davis, Paul Henreid, Claude Rains)
9. All About Eve - (1950, Joseph L. Mankiewicz) (Bette Davis, Anne Baxter, Marilyn Monroe)
10. Thelma & Louise - (1991, Ridley Scott) (Susan Sarandon, Geena Davis, Harvey Keitel)
11. The Piano - (1993, Jane Campion) (Holly Hunter, Harvey Keitel, Anna Paquin)
12. Gone With The Wind - (1939, Victor Fleming) (Clark Gable, Vivien Leigh, Leslie Howard)
13. Stella Dallas - (1937, King Vidor) (Barbara Stanwyck, John Boles, Alan Hale)
14. Bridget Jones's Diary - (2001, Sharon Maguire) (Renée Zellweger, Colin Firth)
15. Sophie's Choice - (1982, Alan J. Pakula) (Meryl Streep, Kevin Kline, Peter MacNicol)
16. Fried Green Tomatoes - (1991, Jon Avnet) (Kathy Bates, Mary Stuart Masterson, Mary-Louise Parker)
17. Little Women - (1994, Gillian Armstrong) (Winona Ryder, Gabriel Byrne, Kirsten Dunst)
18. Love Story - (1970, Arthur Hiller) (Ali MacGraw, Ryan O'Neal, Ray Milland)
19. Somewhere In Time - (1980, Jeannot Szwarc) (Christopher Reeve, Jane Seymour)
20. The Princess Diaries - (2001, Garry Marshall) (Julie Andrews, Anne Hathaway, Hector Elizondo)
21. My Big Fat Greek Wedding - (2002, Joel Zwick) (Nia Vardalos, Michael Constantine, Lainie Kazan)
22. The English Patient - (1996, Anthony Minghella) (Ralph Fiennes, Juliette Binoche)
23. The First Wives Club - (1996, Hugh Wilson) (Diane Keaton, Goldie Hawn, Bette Midler)
24. The Bridges Of Madison County - (1995, Clint Eastwood) (Clint Eastwood, Meryl Streep)
25. Sleepless In Seattle - (1993, Nora Ephron) (Tom Hanks, Meg Ryan, Rosie O'Donnell)
26. The Joy Luck Club - (1993, Wayne Wang) (Kieu Chinh, Tsai Chin, Lisa Lu)
27. Four Weddings And A Funeral - (1994, M. Newell) (Hugh Grant, Kristin Scott Thomas, Andie MacDowell)
28. A Room With A View - (1986, James Ivory) (Maggie Smith, Helena Bonham Carter)
29. Ghost - (1990, Jerry Zucker) (Patrick Swayze, Demi Moore, Whoopi Goldberg)
30. Imitation Of Life - (1959, Douglas Sirk) (Lana Turner, John Gavin, Troy Donahue)

*Out of the 100 list there are three: (7)_Titanic_, _(21)My Big Fat Greek Wedding_, and _(30)Imitation of Life_



Legally Blonde is not on this list


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Funny you bring this up. Me and my close friend always discuss/argue movies. As childish as it is, since we're 29 & 31 years old, we always jokingly say how "_non-heterosexual_" the other one is for some of our movie tastes.

I am a guy and I like (and/or cried at)......Marley & Me, Beaches, Ghost, Bridget Jones's Diary, Sleepless In Seattle, & a few others.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll watch "a good movie", regardless of who the intended audience is....

That said, I cannot watch movies like "Emma", "Legends of the Fall", "Elizabeth" and the like...without having at least 5-6 beers first, so that I can pass out after the first 10 minutes or so...:lol:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am a guy and I like porn.


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

I know this thread is about "chick flick" type movies, but I think guys usually look at these movies differently then women. Women might sit and watch these with a tissue box in hand, but I don't think many men do (painting with a wide swath here). Though guys might enjoy a "chick flick" I think there are guy movies that actually elicite a stronger emotions from a guy then a "chick flick".

So, I am breaking this up into two catagories:

1) Chick Flicks I like
2) Movies that actually created enough of an emotional response to cause an actual, but slight  welling in my eye.

Chick Flicks:

As Good As It Gets: My theory is that anything with Jack Nicholson really makes it okay to tell your friends that you watched it. Just say "Nicholson was great in this flick!"

When Harry Met Sally: I could watch Meg Ryan pick her nose for an two hours and still enjoy the movie (unless it has Seattle in the title) Which leads me to...

French Kiss: Again, Meg Ryan. Now add in Kevin Kline who (after A Fish Called Wanda) I cannot watch without chuckling.


Movies that actually elicited enough of an emotional response to cause this said "slight welling" in perhaps one eye. 

1) Braveheart: FREEEEEDOMMMMM!
2) Armageddon: At the very end 
3) We Were Soldiers
4) Saving Private Ryan: At the very end
5) Passion of Christ

I think that's it.... But you get the picture. Not to take this off course at all, but this leads me to beleive that women and men perceive movies in very different ways. Therefore, a man may like a "chick flick" but likely not for the same reasons.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

What about _Turner and Hooch_?


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i am a guy and i like them all especially porn


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I rate movies by their "pay off" or the emotional response I get at the end. The only movie in the history of all movies that made me ball like a kid was Marley & Me. I would expect nothing less from anyone who has had a dog in their life.

I like some chick flicks because the ending usually contains a strong (usually predictable) emotional moment that anyone can relate to. Also, if the movie is well done, it doesn't matter what group it's aimed at. I think there are some teen movies that are just plain brilliant (example: Ten Things I Hate About You... Classic!).

I am also a sucker for old musicals. My family exposed me to them so I was hooked after 10 years old. Some favorites are My Fair Lady, Seven Brides for Seven Brothers and The Music Man. 

OK, so there it is. I've come clean.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Where's AirRocker? :lol:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I've only seen 2 movies on the "Top 30" listed: Titanic and The Piano. While no doubt Titanic was a love story that happened to be set in a disaster movie, the depiction of the disaster is a big reason I saw it, and the love story wasn't too horribly cliche'.

The Piano was interesting enough to watch on cable for a few reasons:

- spectacular footage of wild Australia
- Harvey Kietel
- Anna Paquin's performance
- music being a key part of a character's happiness

Otherwise, what moves me emotionally are movies of heroic sacrifice (Saving Private Ryan, We Were Soldiers, Black Hawk Down, etc.). If I'm going to live and emote vicariously through a character, I prefer it be a hero-type, and not some whiney girly-man.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A Walk To Remember with Mandy Moore and Enough with Jennifer Lopez are about the only ones that are out of the ordinary for me. A Walk To Remember was brilliantly done and the end was pretty emotional. And not to get all Lifetimey, Enough was a film that featured a real problem in society and displayed it in a decent manner not the typical man hating crap Lifetime spews.

I've seen Titanic and thought it sucked big time. And The Great Gatsby, I saw it in high school, never really considered it a chick flick, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Where's AirRocker? :lol:


Yeah... Yeah.... 



I really liked The Devil Wears Prada... but probably mostly because of Anne Hathaway...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I like movies that elicit emotions, but for some reason most "chick flicks" don't really do it for me.

Of the list above, the only 2 I like are Titanic and Beaches.

Some of my favorite movies though are Braveheart, Legends of the Fall (chick flick?), Rudy, Hoosiers, Breakfast Club, Breaking Away, Shawshank Redemption, American Beauty (chick flick?), Apollo 13, City of Angels (chick flick?), Dances with Wolves, Forrest Gump, The Green Mile, It's a Wonerful Life, The Mist, Mystic River, The Outsiders, A River Runs Through It, Seabiscuit, Tombstone, Walk the Line, and Planes, Trains and Automobiles.

All of those make me a bit Misty at one point or another. No biggie.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've seen Titanic and thought it sucked big time.


Shortly after Titanic came out I got a T-shirt that sorta summed up the whole thing quite well. It said "The boat sank.....get over it."


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> The only movie in the history of all movies that made me ball like a kid was Marley & Me. I would expect nothing less from anyone who has had a dog in their life.


Watched it with my mom and our combined six dogs - we probably went through a box and a half of tissues.

I like lots of chick flicks but the one that really sticks out in my mind as not a guy flick is Moulon Rouge, and I absolutely LOVED it (despite having to be dragged kicking and screamingto see it).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't care who you are, "Somewhere In Time" will get to you.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> I don't care who you are, "Somewhere In Time" will get to you.


Great movie!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

elaclair said:


> Shortly after Titanic came out I got a T-shirt that sorta summed up the whole thing quite well. It said "The boat sank.....get over it."


:lol: I've got to find me one of them. That one line does sum up that 3+ hour borefest pretty well.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I have seen most of the movies on the top 30 list and liked most of them. 

Does that make me a girly man? Maybe, but some of the chick flicks also have some nice T&A. OK, now I'm back in the manly man column. 

However I also like the musicals - Paint Your Wagon, Cats, Phantom, Music Man, etc. Does that make me a manly girly man? I'm soooo confused!


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Movies I liked from that top 30 list:

Titanic
Bridget Jones' Diary
Sleepless In Seattle (I loved that movie at 12-13)
Ghost

I don't get it. Where the hell is the 'manly man' law that states that men must not have emotions to be tough?

Most men I know without emotions aren't 'tough', they're buttholes, and what's funny is that these same type of 'tough' guys are the kinds in gangs who rat each other out if their found out.

Real toughness isn't being an ass and having a lack of emotions. Real toughness means doing the type of things that people would laugh at you for.

I carry around a pink laptop everywhere. Yeah you heard me, Pink. You know what? I'm not gay, and I don't care what anyone says. My laptop gives me 3g internet anywhere, and I couldn't care less how I look in public.

With this said, pink isn't exactly a color that goes with my stuff, black would make a better laptop color, but color, or how men feel, ain't important to me. It's all about the usefulness. It was the last model in the store and I didn't mind it.

It's funny isn't it? Macho guys try to say emotions are bad, colors, etc, when they are simply worried about how other men view them. Doesn't that make you closer to being gay then not caring about how MEN feel about you?

All these macho guys are afraid to show emotion or have pink things because other MEN will view them wrong. They aren't worried at all about how women perceive them, their only fear is how their macho male friends will view them. Personally I wonder how many of them need to come out of the closet, because I don't care what men say about my pink laptop, and I hit on hot ladies any chance I get.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

In case you thought I was pretending... That IS my laptop, and I've already had nitwits bash me.

Whats funny is that gay men don't like pink either. It's not exactly a color that looks good on a man. It's only bashed by insecure guys.

And considering the 10 gigs of naked ladies I have the laptop, I can't see how a color would make me gay.... But again, I don't get why people get upset. Colors and emotions don't make you straight or gay.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Me thinks thou dost protest too much.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> However I also like the musicals - Paint Your Wagon, Cats, Phantom, Music Man, etc.


Haven't seen any of those, but I'll throw in "Cat Ballou" and "West Side Story".


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> I've only seen 2 movies on the "Top 30" listed: Titanic and The Piano. While no doubt Titanic was a love story that happened to be set in a disaster movie, the depiction of the disaster is a big reason I saw it, and the love story wasn't too horribly cliche'.
> 
> The Piano was interesting enough to watch on cable for a few reasons:
> 
> ...


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've seen every movie on that list made after 1960. I have a wife and 2 daughters (24 and 15) so I see all the 'chick flicks'. I actually like most of them. Most of these films show how messed up people generally are in relationships. It's nice to talk with the girls about what's going on in the movie, what would be a better way too handle it, etc. Most often they just tell me to shut up.:bonk1:


----------



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

...my list is as follows

1. Nobody's Fool (one of Paul Newman's best performances IMO)

2. Last of the Mohicans

3. Raising Arizona

4. Shaun of the Dead

5. The Bridge on the River Kwai

6. Steel Magnolias

7. My Fair Lady

8. The Notebook

9. The Godfather

10. The Godfather: Part II

...so then to answer your question Chris -

*I am a guy and I like #6, #7 and #8*


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Haven't seen any of those, but I'll throw in "Cat Ballou" and "West Side Story".


You ought to check out Paint Your Wagon. It was made in the late 60's IIRC and starred Client Eastwood and Lee Marvin. Eastwood may not be the best singer, but the movie is has some very funny moments and a couple of classic songs.

Cats is a filming of the stage show, so I'm not sure I would really call it a movie.

Phantom of the Opera is a movie based on the stage show. If you want to see an excellent stage production of it, it is showing in Las Vegas now. I went to it a year ago. I think it had the best stage production of any live musical show I have seen yet.

Music Man was remade 4 or 5 years ago. The new version was on Ovation a couple of weeks ago. A bit corny in spots (set about 1915 or so in a small town - Gary Indiana) but still fun.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Zellio said:


> Movies I liked from that top 30 list:
> 
> Titanic
> Bridget Jones' Diary
> ...


WoW

Dude chillax, this isn't life or death stuff here, no reason to be so serious about it.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 14, 2009)

'When Harry Met Sally' is one of my absolute favorite movies ever.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

My weak spot is for Rodgers and Hammerstein musicals.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I like Hillary Duff movies. 

lol

Seriously, I do.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'll watch a "chick flick" movie with the wife from time to time, usually because the chick in said movie is hot.  Most of these are typically comedies though. "Serious" type chick flicks I don't care for.

Off the top of my head I can think of 
1) Ten Things I Hate about You
2) Legally Blonde
3) First Wives Club
4) Romy And Michele's High School Reunion (HUGE fav)
5) Clueless
6) Josie and the Pussycats

and of course the all time #1 chick flick movie that everyone loves.....*The Princess Bride*

Most of the movies on that top 100 I've never seen and many I've never heard of.

On the opposite side of things my wife *loves* action and sci-fi movies along with the screwball comedies (Dodgeball is a particular fav or her's). The more explosions the better. Gotta love her.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know why, but I get a kick out of Clueless. Maybe it's Stacey Dash.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

SayWhat? said:


> I don't know why, but I get a kick out of Clueless. Maybe it's Stacey Dash.


Yum! Yum!

Actually Clueless is one of my favorite teen movies.


----------



## olla86 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am a modest girl and I like HORROR films. "Alien" is my favourite!


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

No love for "While You Were Sleeping?" I'm a guy and it's one of my faves... Introduced my to Sandra Bullock.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

My wife and I were talking about something related to this, this past weekend... it wasn't about movies but rather about television. I'm not sure, but perhaps there is a big difference between how "chick"-y "chick flicks" are as compared to how "chick"-y "chick television series" are -- because my wife and I watch everything together, and generally don't disagree significantly about our appraisals of television shows. So, for example, my wife puts Desperate Housewives (undoubtedly, a "chick television series") as 4 out of 5, while I'll put it 3 1/2 out of 5, and that's probably the series we disagree about the most. It works both ways, though, because she's a big fan of Syfy series, and science fiction movies in general.


----------

